# REMINDER



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Change your strings...it is good for your ears, your heart and your soul.


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2017)

After a coupla' decades of owning one of those string winders,
I didn't know until recently that the little notch is for pulling the pins.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

laristotle said:


> After a coupla' decades of owning one of those string winders,
> I didn't know until recently that the little notch is for pulling the pins.


@Hamstrung told me about it a couple of years ago.

I felt the same way


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

You're too late! I changed them this afternoon. (Gig on Saturday.)

Thanks anyways!


----------



## StratCat (Dec 30, 2013)

Perfect timing!

I have a fresh set ready and waiting to be put on!


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

I had been several years in as well before I realized that.


----------



## zurn (Oct 21, 2009)

laristotle said:


> After a coupla' decades of owning one of those string winders,
> I didn't know until recently that the little notch is for pulling the pins.


I just learned that with this thread


----------



## luker0 (Apr 18, 2017)

If you are ever stuck, push the string down into the hole and the pin releases easily. This is what I do since I don't have one of the those tools or pin puller. 

Sent from my SM-T813 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Mine has a half circle claw kind of thing at the end of the handle looks like it should be for pulling pins but I'm damned if I can get it to fit over or around them in any way that would pull the pin out.


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2017)

I used to use a butter knife and leverage them out.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

I was once told that you could use a nickel to pry them out and it wouldn't damage the pins - it didn't, but it ripped the finish off of the (admittedly cheap) bridge.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

greco said:


> Change your strings...it is good for your ears, your heart and your soul.


Come over & change them on my 12 string?


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

Playing a guitar right after it has been cleaned and re-strung always sounds and feels like a fresh start.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Usually I can reach inside and push them out on all 5 dreads that I have except for the low E on the sigma guitar - that one is fitted badly and I just use a set of side cutters to leverage it lightly.


----------



## GuitarT (Nov 23, 2010)

laristotle said:


> After a coupla' decades of owning one of those string winders,
> I didn't know until recently that the little notch is for pulling the pins.


Ditto. I had no idea, always used a pair of side cutters to gently lever them out. And Greco, you read my mind, was playing my acoustic tonight and said to myself it's re-string time.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

How long do Elixirs last? I have dry fingertips that do not give off anything corrosive.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

laristotle said:


> After a coupla' decades of owning one of those string winders,
> I didn't know until recently that the little notch is for pulling the pins.


Reminds me (in a reminder thread) when these first came out (the 'no glug' oil bottle in pics 2 and 3) and everyone used them upside down. It just seemed logical to have the spout on the bottom but defeated the purpose of removing the glug. I still see people using them upside down every now and then.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

Changing strings? I dislike it. I've got guitars that the strings are years old. I'd rather just play. Luckily I don't deteriorate strings much at all. I use Fast Fret often.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Robert1950 said:


> How long do Elixirs last? I have dry fingertips that do not give off anything corrosive.


"Three times longer than uncoated strings" 

For me, with Elixers, it seems to be mostly a function of how much I play rather than a period of time. The coating does wear off with use, so I go by how they look as much as how they sound.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Robert1950 said:


> How long do Elixirs last? I have dry fingertips that do not give off anything corrosive.


I'm the same. Dry hands, so not much sweat gets on the strings. When I used Elixirs they'd last me 6 months easy. I'd pull them off just for a change but they'd still have some life in them. I could probably leave them on 8 months. However about a year ago I went back to uncoated strings. Its amazing how much more toneful they are. I usually can get about 5 weeks out of uncoated strings. I have a friend who can kill a set of uncoated strings in about 3 hours. So naturally he uses Elixirs. He gets a couple weeks out of them.


----------



## SaucyJack (Mar 8, 2017)

laristotle said:


> After a coupla' decades of owning one of those string winders,
> I didn't know until recently that the little notch is for pulling the pins.


Haha, your post just let me know.


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

laristotle said:


> After a coupla' decades of owning one of those string winders,
> I didn't know until recently that the little notch is for pulling the pins.


I thought it was so tuners with larger buttons (e.g. clover leaf bass tuners) would fit.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Granny Gremlin said:


> I thought it was so tuners with larger buttons (e.g. clover leaf bass tuners) would fit.


Me too.


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

High/Deaf said:


> Reminds me (in a reminder thread) when these first came out (the 'no glug' oil bottle in pics 2 and 3) and everyone used them upside down. It just seemed logical to have the spout on the bottom but defeated the purpose of removing the glug. I still see people using them upside down every now and then.


The problem with using it right side up is starting the pour. Unless you have super good aim (or a large funnel) it is best to start the pour with the bottle sideways (as per the pic on the left) so you can get the spout closer to the oil resevoir and then slowly rotate the bottle into proper position to prevent the glug once the angle of the bottle is up as high as in those pics. When starting the pour (bottle angled opposite to the pics) there is no risk of glug since there is an air pathway, so that's fine.


----------

